# Accessing USB drive plugged to a ADSL WiFi Router



## zonejvm (Oct 6, 2012)

Im using a DLINK aDSL modem , its a Wifi router with a usb port behind it which i believe is for connecting USB hard drives and pendrives to be shared over the network. I would like to know how to access the contents of the USB device (after plugging it to the router) through a) an android 4.0 device 
                                                                      b) a windows 7 laptop


----------



## abhimi (Oct 6, 2012)

Are you using DSL 2750U model? I have bought it in yesterday and figured out how to access to USB drive. Let me know if you are using same model then I can help you


----------



## Kev.Ved (Oct 6, 2012)

For a Win7 laptop I can suggest you 2 ways to access it.
1. Try Start>Run>\\router IP address e.g.: Start>Run>\\192.168.1.1 & enter router username/password when prompted.
2. In Computer window (where you see all the hard drive partitions, DVD drive etc.) on the left pane there is a section called Network. Click on it/expand the tab. It should list your router. Double click to open & enter router username/password.


----------



## zonejvm (Oct 6, 2012)

abhimi said:


> Are you using DSL 2750U model? I have bought it in yesterday and figured out how to access to USB drive. Let me know if you are using same model then I can help you



yeah im using it!(dsl2750u) pls help me!!


----------



## abhimi (Oct 7, 2012)

Type this      \\192.168.1.1\u_disk          in My Computer address bar and press enter



zonejvm said:


> yeah im using it!(dsl2750u) pls help me!!


----------



## zonejvm (Oct 7, 2012)

hey thanks , it worked in my android device through es explorer and through win7 Laptop. Thanks a lot!!!!


----------

